Ask HN: What little decision has created the most happiness in your career? - adawg4
======
smarri
Leave a job that doesn't make you happy

~~~
tcbasche
Arguably not a _little_ decision, but yes I totally agree

~~~
smarri
You're right I missed that!

------
photawe
1st decision - working remote. I guess you could call it a huge decision, but
yes - it's amazing!

2nd decision - getting a dog. I can't say it enough - how much it helps. I now
have two dogs (long story!), and without them, I don't think I could handle
the stress.

------
kohanz
I work remotely, but opt to work in a co-working space that I walk to, year
round. The social aspect is great, but the built in 3.5 to 4km of walking and
fresh air every day along with music/podcasts is the clearest win of anything
I do.

It's exercise, and mental and spiritual time. Allows me to get into work mode
in the morning and back to dad mode on the way home without any commute
stress.

------
badpun
Decision to seek financial independence and to retire as early as possible.
I’m not there yet, but I already mentally don’t give a damn - if they fire me,
there are plenty of other jobs when I can get the capital I’m still missing to
reachy goal. This is a very freeing way to work, otherwise I’d go crazy with
stress from my job.

------
imvetri
If you think of something, create it out. No point keeping it in the head.

